# Solved: Small business server



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello!. I want to buy or build a cheap small business server computer that I can install server 2003 standard edition on for practice purposes. 
If its the complete computer, what make and model would suit my situation?.
If its a build, what case, mainboard, cpu, ram, psu etc will I need?.
Any help with this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The problem is going to be finding drivers for any new hardware for an old operating system. What's the purpose of going with an old server OS versus a new one?


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I understand as that is my immediate problem, I cant find a network adapter driver for the old computer I already have. my question was directed at a computer I could use regardless of age either to build or buy.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I haven't used SBS, but Windows Server had a hardware compatibility list. To be on the safe side, you'd want to get a server with hardware circa 2003 or slightly earlier. 

So I go back to the original question: Why do you want to run a 9 year-old operating system?


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

Why not use server 2003, it does the same job right?.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why not? Because you can't find hardware for it. Does the same job as what? What exactly are you using it for?


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

You can pretty much install on anything but it is drivers that are a problem finding. Were you refering to the circa 2003 Dell Inspiron XPS model WHL (Pentium 4, 3.0Ghz, 1 Gb ram)?. Would this still be available for purchase?. Are nw adapter drivers still available for this?.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm referring _in general_ to sever hardware manufactured prior to the release of SBS 2003. You can Google search driver availability as fast as I can.

I'm not sure why you're being evasive on the subject of actual usability here. You're laser-focused on hardware compatibility. We're talking about stuff built *9 years ago*. I'm talking about a macro evaluation here.

You'll probably wait a long time here if you want someone to confirm specific hardware compatibility with SBS 2003 based on actual experience.


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

I have googled everything before asking questions on here and not trying to be evasive. My original message stated that I want to use the server for the learning process. So getting back to my original question, according to you, there is absolutely nothing that I can use as a server running server 2003?.


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess coming on here is a waste of time. I messaged an administrator friend which put me on to a vendor that has what I need, so will mark this as solved.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I see you did say "practice". What are you "practicing"?

I don't see any of my posts saying there's "absolutely nothing" you can use. You want to install a 9 year-old operating system. I recommended _generally_ looking for 9 year-old hardware. What about that is confusing? Beyond that, you're asking about *specific* driver availability for *specific* hardware from nearly a decade ago. You can Google just like I can.

If you're waiting for someone to tell you exactly what make and model server to purchase to absolutely guarantee full compatibility with SBS 2003, you're probably going to wait awhile.


----------



## zbar (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for your time, all you need to do is answer the question and not deviating causing confusion.
I hope that others will benefit from your ability to help.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And running a server on anything but a server class computer is pretty much a waste of time. If all you want to do is learn server basics just install them on Virtual PC or other desktop virtualization software.

Small Business Server has integrated Exchange server so they are not the same.


----------

